

Douglas Rushkoff's book: Program or be Programmed - yayitswei
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgicuytCkoY&feature=player_embedded

======
Jun8
You've got to see this, one of the better ways to pass 2 minutes. Also do not
miss the discussion on Reddit
([http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/dnu8o/program_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/dnu8o/program_or_be_programmed/))
some very interesting points are made. Rushkoff's main point is that when we
learn a basic skill in a medium (e.g. reading, writing) we not only learn to
consume but to create it; ergo, if you don't know how to program you will be
manipulated by others who can or at least have to live in a world they they've
built.

This analogy is old, e.g. Eloi vs. Marlocks in _The Time Machine_.

~~~
yayitswei
The statement that stuck with me was that computer programming is the new
literacy for our age.

